# Why Dr. Isles!



## Aeladya (Aug 16, 2011)

So lately I've been watching Rizzoli and Isles. Haven't read the books yet, but the show is pretty funny. I decided to go on Photoshop yesterday and messed with something and I came up with this:







I thought it turned out rather well.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks amazing


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2011)

Pretty well done, but I have to ask, what is Rizzoli and Isles?


----------



## Aeladya (Aug 19, 2011)

It's a book series that was turned into a TV show. Crime drama with Angie Harmon and Sasha Alexander.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2011)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> It's a book series that was turned into a TV show. Crime drama with Angie Harmon and Sasha Alexander.



Ah. Sounds interesting, but probably not my cup of tea.

Still, thanks for the info.


----------

